
Hyperpolyglot - TazeTSchnitzel
http://www.hyperpolyglot.org/
======
zamalek
Some of these are grossly wrong or incomplete, e.g. the C# stuff[1]. Is there
any way to contribute?

[1]: [http://hyperpolyglot.org/cpp](http://hyperpolyglot.org/cpp)

~~~
rikkus
Yes, what's float.Epsilon?

Shame it seems you can only contribute via raising an issue. Would like to
make edits wiki-style.

~~~
dajohnson89
What's wrong with forking the git repository and submitting a pull request?

------
kmfrk
I remember another polyglot website back in the day, which was more prosaic
than this overview. It was absolutely fantastic, but I can't for the life of
me remember the URL.

If it hasn't been updated, it probably won't have things like Go, Dart, and
Rust anyway.

~~~
leereeves
[http://rosettacode.org/](http://rosettacode.org/) ?

~~~
kmfrk
Nope. :/

------
klibertp
Does anyone know of a forum, a mailing list or something dedicated to polyglot
approach? I know most of web pages with materials, but couldn't find a
(single) place to discuss it. I assumed it's just not popular enough, but
number of comments on two today's stories on polyglot programming suggest that
there _is_ some interest in it. So, is there a place where we - polyglot
programming practitioners - could meet and talk?

------
jroesch
It seems really strange to compare Coq (a functional language for
interactive/automatic theorem proving) to plotting tools.

------
tdicola
Awesome! I've been looking for something like this for a long time, thanks!
It's so annoying to switch between JS, python, etc. and have to remember
simple stuff like appending to an array, etc. again. Very handy to have this
comparison chart.

------
zatkin
For those who saw me post this earlier, I have emailed the author
(@clarkgrubb) an apology. It was never my intention to post this website
making it seem like I wrote it, but now I know the rule to abide by (which
wasn't very clear to begin with).

~~~
cgrubb
Thanks for the note. I didn't interpret it as an attempt to take credit. No
offense taken.

------
xiaq
There is also [http://rigaux.org/language-study/syntax-across-
languages.htm...](http://rigaux.org/language-study/syntax-across-
languages.html), but it only compares the syntaxes.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Some missing PHP stuff:
[https://github.com/clarkgrubb/hyperpolyglot/issues/7](https://github.com/clarkgrubb/hyperpolyglot/issues/7)

~~~
zatkin
I would make a pull request but the markup is so unreadable...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh dear god.

[https://github.com/clarkgrubb/hyperpolyglot/blob/master/mark...](https://github.com/clarkgrubb/hyperpolyglot/blob/master/markup/scripting)

------
leereeves
Any chance we could customize which languages and which features to display?

------
Tepix
Wow, this is a very detailed list. Should come in handy.

------
fnordsensei
This is great stuff, but seems relatively out of date.

